# Goodman Units are leaking freon



## cas_shs

email at [email protected] or on this thread


----------



## plummen

what kind of units are these,heat pumps im guessing? id have them pump the freon back into the outside condensing units/heatpumps and presure test the systems with nitrogen and check every fitting starting at the unit ,atleast 75% of the leaks icome across are shrader valves.i install lots of goodman equipment,i dont remember a problem with their coils.carrier/bryant coils leak like a sieve inmy experiance


----------



## Todd Eber

Sounds like the HVAC contractor you're working with either has too much business, or is struggling in getting good employees to provide the level of customer service required to earn repeat business. There are many quality HVAC contractors that can work on Goodman equipment.

Regarding warranties, there are two types of warranties; factor warranties that cover parts -- typically 3-5 years, and extended labor warranties. Extended labor warranties are purchased by the homeowner, typically at the time of purchasing the units, and allow contractor labor to be covered for a period of 5 or 10 years after the installation. Goodman's extended warranty is called "Goodcare". So if there were "Goodcare" warranties purchased for these units, the labor will be covered. If not, the only costs covered will be for the parts under warranty, and the homeowner will have to pay for the labor.

Hope this helps.


----------



## hvacr_pro

well i actually installed couple of these units by couple try 50. lol um i did have 2 units with in the first year leak refrigerant..(FREON) is a brand name...lol i had my leaks at the condenser on both units. no problems with the coil. to insure proper and long life of ur unit you should always wield with a 15percent or greater silver solider bleed.  call goodman there rated number 1 in cust satisfaction u never no...bitching always helps.


----------



## Joasis

Ok...enough already! After reading this thread, and your past posts, I doubt that you are a general, and if you are, I can't imagine how you manage a project. Please direct your questions via DIY chatroom....

Thread closed.


----------

